# weird dns issue



## Ofloo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I noticed something on my new install of FreeBSD 9 for some strange reason dns is slow, ..

when I type *dig @localhost mydomain.tld* the result is shows, but it takes a while, however when I go to an other server and I do *dig @mynewinstall mydomain.tld* I get an instant result?

Also it prints like it has flood control or something. Same if I ping(8), it takes a few seconds before the ping starts.

I think it has little to do with DNS, because when I query that server from other places in the network I get instant results. It is only on the local ssh that the results are printed slowly even if I define a dns server.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there a nameserver on localhost?  Is it configured to answer queries on 127.0.0.1?


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 22, 2012)

Right, the reason was due to the fact I had a black hole active on localhost.


----------

